# Unser Naturpool ist fertig...



## Zebragras (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
nachdem ich auch hier im Forum Monate lang unterwegs war und viele Tipps bekommen habe, viele sehr nette und hilfsbereite Leute kennenlernen durfte und auf viel Verständnis gestoßen bin will ich euch nun unseren fertigen Naturpool zeigen. 
Es war ein auf und ab und immer wieder ein hin und her. Wir wussten lange nicht was genau wir wollen. Die Planungsphase ist extrem wichtig und ich bin froh, dass wir uns dafür fast ein Jahr genommen haben.
Ich habe gefühlte 100 mal den Gartenplan mit Schwimmteich, Naturpool gezeichnet und immer wieder nur kleine Details geändert. Bis wir es dann endlich nach einer schlaflosen Nacht hatten. Dann waren wir noch sehr lange auf der Suche nach einer passenden Firma für die Folie und Technik. Gar nicht so einfach. In direkter Nähe ist kaum jemand. Wir fahren aber gerne ein Stück weiter um zu einer wirklich super kompetenten Firma zu gelangen und sofort wussten DAS ist es. Preisunterschiede für Folie, Technik, Kies und Pflanzen von bis zu 4000,- waren drinnen. Ist das nicht irre?! Also immer gut vergleichen und wirklich viele Angebote einholen. Auch bei der Folie waren wir so lange unsicher. Erst wollte ich umbedingt eine graue, dann haben wir eine tolle Smaragdgrüne entdeckt. Aber auch EPDM in einem Stück war interessant. Und die wurde es dann auch. Aus diversen Gründen. Angst vorm "schwarzen Loch" im Garten wie es immer wieder Leute nennen hatte ich, gebe ich zu. Aber das ist es NULL. Es sieht bei Sonne so geil aus. Ultramarin blau. Wie am Meer wenn man mit dem Schiff rausfährt. Ganz dunkel und glasklar. Und ich finde es einfach total natürlich. Alles andere was hellgrün oder gar blau betrifft kam nicht in frage weil es für uns zu künstlich wirkt. Aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache... Wir sind mit unserer Kalkulation wirklich super gelegen. Mein Mann hat alles fast am Cent genau berechnet. Was natürlich auch sehr erfreulich ist bei so einer Summe. Einen Puffer hatten wir natürlich als Sicherheit auch. Der ging für die Gartenwiederherstellung drauf. Was ansich nur ein paar qm Rollrasen inklusive Maulwurfschutz waren. Im Moment genießen wir jede Sekunde. Auch die Kinder sind kaum aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Ich habe noch eine Kräuterspirale mit Miniteich gebaut. Hier tümmeln sich nun alle Pflanzen die ich im Naturpool nicht haben kann wie __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume, Zwergbinsen, __ Froschbiss, Teichrose, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht etc. Wir bauen noch ein Stelzenhaus für die Kinder selbst im Moment. Also es gibt immer was zu tun 
Das Wasser war von Tag 1 an glasklar. Befüllung ist nun ca 4 Wochen her. oder gar schon 5?... Im Skimmerteich sammeln sich Tierchen die es meist wieder schaffen alleine an Land zu kommen über die Steine. Auch schön zu sehen dass hier kaum was verendet mit dieser Skimmerversion. Die Pflanzen wachsen schon ein wenig. Sehen aber zum Teil noch sehr mini aus. Aber das wird schon. Es sind gesetzt eine Carex Art, __ Wasserminze, Wollgrad und __ Blutweiderich. 20 Stück insgesamt. Sicher schön wenn das dann mal dicht ist.
So und nun lasse ich ein paar Bilder sprechen und vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja auch ein paar Fragen an mich. Die ich nun auch sehr gerne beantworten werde.
Danke hier nochmals an alle fürs tolle Networking und die Geduld. Nun kann ich vielleicht helfen


----------



## blackbird (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Simone, 
herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Das ist sehr schick geworden! 

Viele Grüße aus Berlin,
Tim


----------



## Scheiteldelle (16. Juni 2014)

Sehr hübsch!
Könnte mir auch gefallen.


----------



## willi1954 (16. Juni 2014)

Super Teich meinen Glückwunsch.

Nur eine Frage, wo ist bei dem Pool die Natur geblieben ?

Lieben Gruss, Willi


----------



## blackbird (16. Juni 2014)

Hi Willi, 
die Pflanzen kommen schon noch... Simone sagte doch schon, dass die noch sehr mini aussehen.
Grüße, Tim 

p.s.: Stellst Du die Frage bei meinem Naturpool auch?


----------



## willi1954 (16. Juni 2014)

blackbird schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> die Pflanzen kommen schon noch... Simone sagte doch schon, dass die noch sehr mini aussehen.
> Grüße, Tim
> 
> p.s.: Stellst Du die Frage bei meinem Naturpool auch?



bei dir ist die Regenerationsfläche im Verhältnis zum Pool wesentlich grösser.
Hast du mal neue Fotos von deinem Pool? wie sieht der nach 1 Jahr aus ?


----------



## blackbird (16. Juni 2014)

Hi Willi, 
kann gerne mal aktuelle Bilder reinstellen... Unser Regenerationsbereich hat einige Pflanzen dazu bekommen und die ursprünglichen sind ganz gut angewachsen und haben sich z.T. vermehrt. 
Dieser wird schon auch noch schön zuwachsen. 
Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Mauna Kea (19. Juni 2014)

Echt toll
Gefällt mir sehr gut . So was könnte ich mir auch in unserem  Garten vorstellen !


----------



## Zebragras (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo.
uns reicht das bisschen natur wenn du generell die größe des skimmerbeckens meinst.
pflazen sitzen 20 drinnen. Leider sind tatsächlich ein paar kaputt gegangen und müssen ersetzt werden. 
Der rest gedeiht aber gut.
wir sind nachnwie vor sehr zufrieden.


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2014)

Sieht schick aus, gratuliere.
Natur: Naja, nimmt man mal die Definition von Natur an sich dann hat hier niemand etwas natürliches.
In westlichen Kulturkreisen wird mit Natur im Allgemeinen das bezeichnet, was nicht vom Menschen geschaffen wurde, im Gegensatz zur (vom Menschen geschaffenen) Kultur.
Also wenn es für dich ein Naturpool ist, dann ist er das auch, basta.


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
da habt Ihr Euch ja wirklich viel Arbeit gemacht. 
Was ich vermisse, ist ein Notausstieg für Tiere.
Den hohen Rand schafft ein reingeplumpstes Mäuschen etc. bestimmt nicht. 
Ihr könntet auch ein Brett schwimmen lassen, als Rettungsinnsel


----------



## Zebragras (24. Juni 2014)

Den Begriff habe nicht ich erfunden.
Das Systeme heisst einfach so. 
Wie auch immer. Für mich ilst es ein moderner schwimmteich 
Und es gibt teichbauer die haben bei ihrem tollen schwimmteich mehr technik verbaut als ich hier. Also bitte 
hm... ausstieg fuer tiere... ein holzbrett will ich ehrlich geaagt nicht rumschwimmen lassen. Sicher dass das ein mäuschen findet? 
der skimmerteich ist sehr insektenfreundlich. Dort mal drinnen schaffen die es uber die steine möglicherweise alleine raus. sonst schwimmt hier ansich bisher noch nichts drinnen.


----------



## jolantha (24. Juni 2014)

[QUOTE="Zebragras, post: 466276,]
hm... *ausstieg fuer tiere..*. ein holzbrett will ich ehrlich geaagt nicht rumschwimmen lassen. *Sicher dass das ein mäuschen findet?* 
der skimmerteich ist sehr insektenfreundlich. Dort mal drinnen schaffen die es uber die steine* möglicherweise* alleine [/QUOTE]

Das nennt man dann also Naturteich , bzw Naturpool , in dem kleine Tiere  ertrinken können 

Es könnte ja genausogut ein Igel oder  ein Vogel sein, der es nicht schafft, den Rand hoch zu kommen.
Tolle Natur !


----------



## blackbird (24. Juni 2014)

... die Spannung steigt.
Mal sehen, ob die üblichen Verdächtigen mit einstimmen...


----------



## Zebragras (24. Juni 2014)

Puhhhhh....
und schwimmt in jedem teich oder see was wo es mal steiler reingeht?? 
Glaub das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Denke dass es einem igel leider auch niChts bringt wenn ein stk holz mitten im pool treibt. Setzt er sich dann drauf und rudert an den rand??? 
Nicht böse gemeint. Aber klar KANN sowas passieren. Ich bin generell sehr tierlieb und tu glaub ich so in meinem Leben genug dafür. Zb esse ich sie nicht ;-) 
vielleicht denke ich auch nochmal drüber nach sollte ich mal ne ertrunkene maus bergen müssen. Momentan sehe ich es nicht als notwendig.


----------



## willi1954 (24. Juni 2014)

mal ne ganz andere Frage.
Wie ist eigentlich die Frage der Filterung gelöst? mich intressiert die Technik, die zum Betreiben notwendig ist.
Auf den Bildern kam leider der Bodenfilter sehr kurz weg. Da waren so schwarze Rollen mit Schläuchen zu sehen.
Wie wird die Umwälzung betrieben? Eine Bodenabsaugung gibt es auch nicht, wie wird der sicher entstehende Mulm
und Algen entfernt?

Gruss Willi


----------



## Zebragras (24. Juni 2014)

Bei so einem naturpool kommt einmal die woche ein roboter rein. Der saugt wande und böden.
hydro balance filter System


----------



## willi1954 (24. Juni 2014)

Zebragras schrieb:


> ...
> *hydro balance filter* System



sowas in etwa?


----------



## Zebragras (25. Juni 2014)

Ja. Es gibt für naturpool paar verschiedene Systeme aber im grunde sind alle sehr ähnlich.


----------



## zuza68 (25. Juni 2014)

Sieht schick aus aber eher wie ein normaler Pool als ein Naturpool .. Und ich hätte Angst mir an den Randplatten den Kopf anzuschlagen .. z.b. wenn die Kinder reinspringen ... ich bin ehrlich : für mich wärs nix ..


----------



## Zebragras (26. Juni 2014)

Kein problem ;-)
Geschmackssache eben. Wie so viel im leben.


----------



## Superdad (26. Juni 2014)

Lass es dir nicht schlecht reden, sieht gut aus dein Teich.


----------



## Zebragras (26. Juni 2014)

Nene kann mir keiner schlecht reden du.
weiss ja selbst dass hier zu 99% Leute sind die eher auf natürliche optik stehen. War bei mir selbst ja auch anfangs so. 
Bekam hier viele tolle tipps und denke es baut vielleicht doch der eine oder andere mal so wie wir und da kann das eventuell hilfreich sein. Wollte jetzt kein "gefällt mir" oder "gefällt mir nicht" denn das ist Geschmackssache.
aber fakt ist dass es sich auch hier einfach um natürliches Wasser handelt was die Filterung angeht und es daher für uns optimal und ganz und gar nicht mit einem pool vergleichbar ist (nur weil er eckig ist?!?). Für uns ist es ein moderner schwimmteich. Inklusive erster fadenalgen. Ja auch die können kommen 

Schönen Abend noch ;-)


----------



## willi1954 (27. Juni 2014)

Zebragras schrieb:


> ... Inklusive erster fadenalgen[/B]. Ja auch die können kommen
> 
> Schönen Abend noch ;-)



und wie werden die Fadenalgen bekämpft ? habt ihr da eine Idee ?

Gruss


----------



## Moonlight (27. Juni 2014)

Na absammeln wäre ne Option  Aber mal ne bescheidene Frage, warum habt ihr keinen separaten Pflanzenfilter einbezogen?  Der würde die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen und der Algenbildung vorbeugen. Ansonsten finde ich ihn auch total schick vom Optischen her.


----------



## Zebragras (27. Juni 2014)

Ganz einfach weil es für uns so passt.
wir haben das konzept von der teichbaunfirma.
bauen sein über 10 jahren naturpools und schwimmteiche. Dort haben wir uns gut aufgehoben gefühlt und nach seinen angaben gebaut ind er hat es fertiggestellt.

fadenalgen werden abgefischt so wie man es im teich auch macht und gewartet.

mein gott ich bin ja nicht die erste mit nem naturpool hier..... die anderen themen wurden nie so zerpflückt


----------



## krallowa (27. Juni 2014)

Hier zerpflückt keiner was,
die Lösung mit dem "tierfreundlichen" Skimmer find ich ganz gut gelöst und Algen gibt es halt da kann man kaum was machen außer mit Chemie und genau da liegt ja der Unterschied zwischen klassischem Pool und Naturpool.
Ich finde deinen Naturpool saugeil und würde mich über Fotos freuen wenn der Pflanzbereich gut angegangen ist.
Also, viel Spaß weiterhin und jeder Geschmack ist zum Glück anders 


Edit:
Eine Frage habe ich noch, das Wasser das durch den Skimmer in den Pflanzbereich fließt, wird das durch Drainage angesaugt und an anderer Stelle wieder ins Becken geführt?


----------



## Zebragras (27. Juni 2014)

Im kiesbecken liegen filterelemente wondas wasser auch durchrinnt und dann durch vier Düsen wieder auf der vis a vis seite in den pool zurück.
freut mich dass es dir gefällt. Heute bis 27 grad wohooo


----------



## nicole.englert (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zebra... 
Meiner ist ganz Ähnlich, unser Ausgleichsteich ist zwar um einiges größer, aber auch nur weil ich noch ein Biotop für die Tiere wollte. Und einen Schwimmteich für uns. Von der technischen Seite bräuchte ich den Ausgleichsteich auch nicht wirklich.
Aber wir teilen uns natürlich den Schwimmteich mit vielen kleinen Fischen weil die den vielen Platz manchmal besser finden als das Biotop, gleiches gilt für __ Schnecken...
Aber, da haben die Meckerer auch recht er finden sich auch immer mal wieder tote Mäuse und tote __ Kröten (ca. 2-3 im Jahr) Da hilft auch kein Brett. Ich denke das ist auch an einem natürlichen Teich so. Der Grosse See bei uns hat auch viele steil abfallende Stellen an denen eine Maus sich nicht halten kann.

Dein Teich sieht super aus


----------

